

Ask YC: Is it ok to Post each of my New Blog Posts to YC News? - mannylee1

I am a loyal follower of YC News and also run a security/technology blog. The blog is updated with new stories about twice a week. I would like to know if it would be ok post those stories to YC News.  I just want to make sure that doing this would not be considered spamming YC News.  Thanks for the help.
======
pg
There is no rule against self-posting. Two a week shouldn't be a problem,
unless they're off-topic or linkjacked.

~~~
noodle
this.

although it might be a good idea, as it was mentioned already, to let your
readers submit some. i'd say that it might be a good idea to only self-submit
posts you're particularly proud of in order to help boost your readership to
the point that others will submit your not-quite-best work on their own. imo,
ofc.

------
brk
You'll probably find that you get a more positive overall response if you
allow your readers to submit your posts to this, or any other, news site.

People tend to have a natural negative reaction to blog promotions by the
blog's author or employees. Generally, if people like your blog they will
subscribe to it and read the posts without needed to get the "feed" via some
sort of social news site. This is less true if your site is very high-volume
and somewhat less targeted (ala TechCrunch), where people then tend to rely
more on someone else to filter out and submit the really good stuff.

If every "loyal follower" with a blog posted all of their updates here, the
value would probably become very diluted.

------
avner
EACH post? wow..but,there is nothing to stop you. If its something worthwhile,
it'll rise up otherwise dwindle into disappearance...

